# PSE Stinger Review/Opinions?



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

I have seacched and cannot find any review o nthe PSE Stinger.

I currently shoot a Jennings CMX and am looking to replace it with a PSE Stinger. I haven;t been out for deer much in the past few years - I tend spend my time grouse hunting (I even hunt them with a recurve).

Any opinions on the Stinger?

I do have a few questions and can't find any specs on it on the PSE website. Is it a machined aluminum riser? Are the limb pockets plastic or aluminum?

Thanks.


----------



## jesseo (Feb 16, 2009)

All PSE risers are machined aluminum. The Stinger or Brute are both great deals on all the hunting bow you will ever need. I like the Brute over the stinger for the good PSE grip, longer riser, and longer brace height, but they are both plenty of bow. Not sure about the limb pockets. I haven't been to Gander Mtn. in a while to play with bows, and that's the only place around that actively carries PSEs.


----------



## CraigW (May 28, 2009)

*My opinion*

I've got an 08 Stinger with 8-10 thousand shots through it. Let me first say this, I think it is probably the best bow in it's price range and would still be a good buy for a bit more money.

I replaced the factory string after 5000 shots. Thats probably not a bad run for an OEM string but it had begun to stretch and my groups took a dump. A new custom set of string and buss fixed that.

The string chubs that come installed in the strings are a must. They don't last forever though and when they tear out the bow becomes quite noisy. In my opinion an STS is well worth the investment if your going to hunt or you don't want a noisy bow at the range.

The vibracheck grip that comes with it is really my only complaint. You may like it but I dislike the give when drawing and the grabbyness of the material it is make of. The only cure I've found for this is talc on my hand between groups. I'm told that PSE makes a replacment wood grip but haven't been able to find one with the Stinger listed as one of the bows they fit. Since I own a wood shop I may make side plates and shoot off the riser. 

Going from an older wheel bow to the Stinger took a little getting used to because of the narrower valley, but once used to it, it's nice. I think thats the price you pay for the faster cams. I have a 7" Doinker on mine and find the bow balances and settles in nice with that set-up.

All in All I like my Stinger and see no reason to upgrade for deer hunting. When I do upgrade it will be because I am becoming more interested in target shooting and want a bit more ATA and a better grip but I probably will continue to hunt with the Stinger for a long time.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I found a new one for $233 CDN and ordered it.


----------



## sirRUTSalot (Jul 10, 2008)

good deal. Its a great bow, and affordable. Sold them for two years, no bad reviews. :thumbs_up


----------



## bill k (Jul 8, 2009)

*stinger specs*

found these specs hope it helps

http://tune.pse-archery.com/BowDetail.aspx?Year=2009&Model=0816NI


----------



## CraigW (May 28, 2009)

*Sorry to change the subject but*



sirRUTSalot said:


> good deal. Its a great bow, and affordable. Sold them for two years, no bad reviews. :thumbs_up


I heard that PSE would not be making the Stinger for 2010. Do you know if this is true. If so, why? It really is a great bow for the bucks.


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

*CraigW*

Where did you hear that? I'm the rep and I sure as heck haven't heard that. Far from it. JB


----------



## CraigW (May 28, 2009)

I read it on the PSE forum before it went off the air. Glad to hear the Stinger will still be around. Just goes to show you can't believe everything you read.


----------



## dugy40 (May 28, 2010)

CraigW said:


> I heard that PSE would not be making the Stinger for 2010. Do you know if this is true. If so, why? It really is a great bow for the bucks.


I own the 2010 pse stinger and love it


----------



## ChristopherI (Mar 27, 2010)

dugy40 said:


> I own the 2010 pse stinger and love it


x2:wink:


----------



## jkeiffer (Aug 3, 2007)

I am pretty confident that the Stinger will be around for a few more years as it doesnt seem to stay on shelves since its a great bow for the money. the grip can be exchanged with any of the older PSE grips, plastic or wood. awesome bow for the money, between the Stinger and Brute they are my biggest two sellers.

later
jkeiffer


----------



## rmerso (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a friend the has a Stinger, he shot indoor with me last winter and did pretty good. The bow seem to shoot just fine.


----------



## roger_sf (Nov 5, 2010)

My 13 year old has a spyder is the stinger pse's replacement ?


----------

